# Curl in hair



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Why do some malts have a curl in their hair? Is there a gene in them from past breeding? Clifford has a wave, and he is in a short cut. Are there some that are actually poker straight? I wish I could see a malt in person with a silky straight coat. Clifford's is so cottony, and wavy, and I couldn't imagine him in a long coat.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 29 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598322


> Why do some malts have a curl in their hair? Is there a gene in them from past breeding? Clifford has a wave, and he is in a short cut. Are there some that are actually poker straight? I wish I could see a malt in person with a silky straight coat. Clifford's is so cottony, and wavy, and I couldn't imagine him in a long coat.[/B]


I assume it is a gene. The standard is straight, but if you're not going to show him, who cares? Ollie is a doll :wub: just the 
way he is. My Eloise had a slight wave and I always kept her in a puppy cut; Bonnie's is straight and silky and I'm keeping
her on the longish side, at least for now. Our babies are all perfect!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think any Malt has poker straight hair. I bet you'll see some portable hair irons before some of those Malts go in the ring. Cody's hair is straight and silky but will have a very slight wave if I let him air dry. Mia is a different story if her hair air dries she looks like she was just given a perm. :w00t:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've had 3 with naturally straight coats...so yes, that gene is in there. The coat texture, wave/curl, etc. is in the genes. If you look at older pictures of Maltese, you will see wavy coats in the show pictures before we got to what you see today.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There are definitely poker straight coats without the aid
of product or iron. Toy has it. Here's a pic when she was 
in coat.
[attachment=38707:TOYaug31...sideview.jpg]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mass has straight hair, mini does not.... hers has a wave when it's short, especially if i don't blow dry her. when it’s long, it weighs down the wave and it's mostly straight.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr Wookie also has a stick straight coat, however his is a bit thin and so static filled often. There are some days when I feel like dunking him in Downey. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The longer the hair the more it will weigh down and become straighter. If any are cut short I can bet you will find a wave or curl in there.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Your baby is so cute. In Guymon, Oklahoma it is very dry so my baby has static and since I'm new at having a Malt not sure what to do except mist him down with water with conditioner in it. 
Most of his hair is straight except hair on his rump and it's a little wavy it seems coarser too. I'm still not sure how to do the pictures and husband hasn't had time to help me yet. After work he's been working on outside of house trying to get ready to paint. :smheat: 
Linda


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 30 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598760


> There are definitely poker straight coats without the aid
> of product or iron. Toy has it. Here's a pic when she was
> in coat.
> [attachment=38707:TOYaug31...sideview.jpg][/B]




That is such a cute picture!! Your malt had a GORGEOUS coat :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

